# What colors?



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

*What colors are possible here?*

I have a very nice blue bar roller that has mated up with a black baldhead roller with white flights. I dont have pictures of them yet. What colors are possible with this cross? Thanks for the help.










The male is a blue bar like the one above.

The female is a black baldhead like the picture below.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

If those are the colors, you will get black and blue bars only. You can see that the black is actually a barred bird. As for the pied factors, you'll also likely get many young that are also white flighted and pied about the head, etc.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lots and lots of "splashy'/ barred birds! I have no idea, just had to say it Dave


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Either Dark Cheq's with white flights or some cheq's with splash of white...


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

I will try and get some pictures of the actual birds tomorrow so you can get the real deal scoop on what they look like.. Thanks for the help!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You must know the pedigree to tell what they came out of to be sure. Dave


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

that info I dont know...


----------

